# Cypripedium medium mix



## greenthumbguru (Nov 13, 2012)

Is there somewhere on this forum that spells out the best growing mediums for the different Cyps? Presently I use a mix of Perlite, Sand, Soil Perfector and Turface and my Cyp. Acaule seem to be doing well. I'd like to expand my collection soon to include Cyp. Parviflorum, Cyp. Pubescens, Cyp. Kentuckiense and Cyp. Reginae. But I'd like to have my medium mix ready prior to ordering. Will my present mix work with every plant in my wish list or do I need to make some alterations and if so, for which plants? As you all realize, adult plants aren't cheap and I take every opportunity to provide the best growing conditions I can so I'm asking the experts on this one!


----------



## keithrs (Nov 13, 2012)

Botany Boy had same good articles on Cyp. 

Part 1
Part 2


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 14, 2012)

Lots of different mix are used by different people. Look threw the cyp. fourms for ideas. I don't grow any cyp's of my own yet, but I would go with an inorganic mix with some organic mixed in. Good luck!


----------



## greenthumbguru (Nov 14, 2012)

*Thanks Keithrs*

Those articles were very informative. I especially liked his step by step explanation of the wick method to help keep the roots cool when growing in pots. The pictures helped enormously. I knew I could count on Slippertalk and its members to help me out!
Thanks again!


----------

